# Oberrohr- und Sitzrohr Maße



## Eisenfaust (23. November 2003)

Hallo Forum.

Ich habe leider beim Stöbern auf der Seite von Bergwerk keine Maße für Oberrohr und Sitzrohr bei unterschiedlicher Größe (S/M/L) des Bergwerk Mercury gefunden. Kann mir jemand sagen, wie die Maße sind?
Ich bedanke mich im voraus und verbleibe mit freundlichem Gruß,
Eisenfaust


----------



## Nomercy (23. November 2003)

Hi, hier die mir bekannten Maße des Mercury Ecco  (/Endurance/Race). Das Mercury SL hat etwas abweichende Maße. Gruß.


-----------------------
Rahmengröße S 
-----------------------
Oberrohrlänge 566 mm
Sitzrohrlänge 430 mm
Radstand 1053 mm

-----------------------
Rahmengröße M 
-----------------------
Oberrohrlänge 585 mm
Sitzrohrlänge 470 mm
Radstand 1073 mm

-----------------------
Rahmengröße L 
-----------------------
Oberrohrlänge 605 mm
Sitzrohrlänge 520 mm
Radstand 1093 mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lumix (24. November 2003)

Hey, Du must den ganzen Vers in deinm Fußtext bringen, sonst kommt das nicht richtig rüber.

"Der Pfad der Gerechten ist auf beiden Seiten gesäumt mit freveleien der selbstsüchtigen und der tyrannei böser Männer. Gesegnet sei der der im Namen der Barmherzigkeit und des guten Willens die Schwachen durch das Tal der Dunkelheit geleitet, den er ist der wahre Hütter seines Bruders und der Retter der verlorenen Kinder. 
und weiter steht da: 
Ich will große Rachetaten an denen vollführen die da versuchen meine Brüder zu vergiften und zu vernichten und mit Grimm werde ich sie strafen, das sie erfahren sollen ich sei der Herr, wenn ich meine Rache an ihnen vollstreckt habe. "



Für alle, die es nicht kennen. Ein Zitat von Samuel L. Jackson  im Film  "Pulp Fiction" .

http://www.htw-dresden.de/~s8956/htm/pulpfiction.htm


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2003)

Vielen Dank für die Information. Aber was haben schrullige Zitate aus der ollen Bibel mit Rahmenmaßen zu tun? 

Vielleicht noch eine Frage am Rande. Ich bin zwar kein Neuling auf dem Gebiet Radfahren/MTB und Selbstbau, allerdings ist es immer wieder verwunderlich, daß diverse Rahmenbauer und/oder Fachmagazine oder solche Magazine, die gerne 'Fach' wären, Angaben und Berechnungstabellen vorlegen, nach denen man seine Rahmengröße dann aussuchen kann. 

Ich bin 185cm groß, habe eine Schritthöhe von 86 cm mit Radschuhen (84,5cm ohne). Bisherige 'Berechnungen' hätten ergeben, daß ich einen Rahmen mit einem Oberrohr von 615 mm bräuchte. Welche Größe schlägt Bergwerk denn für mich vor?
Ich tendiere zum Modell Größe 'M', bin eher der sportliche Fahrer, habe aber auch Ambitionen mal das gemäßigte 'Offroad' zu erkunden. Ich bevorzuge die gestreckte Sitzposition. Mit meinem bisherigen Rahmen (Oberrohr bei ca. 580 mm, Sitzrohrhöhe 490 mm) klappt das ganz gut.

Ich denke, Größe L ist eher etwas für die 2m Menschen unter uns, oder?

Besten Dank im voraus und Gruß,
Eisenfaust


----------



## Lumix (25. November 2003)

Ich wollte mit dem Zitat  die Bildung nicht  kurz kommen lassen  man(n) soll ja nicht über ein MTB-Forum sagen, dass da die Bildung zu kurz kommt. (siehe mal in den Fußsatz von Nomercy, ich habe diesen nur vervollständigt).

Tja, bei den Maßen sind wir Leidensgenossen. Ich bin selber 183cm Groß;  mit einer Schrittlänge von 84cm. 

ICh bekommen die Tage einen LSD-Rahmen und war auch zwischen M und L am wanken.
Selber nicht blöd, habe ich im Internet zahlreiche Formeln gefunden und war danach ganz durch den Wind. 
Echt unglaublich, dass härteste war das Ergebniss 59cm Oberrohrhöhe 

Aus Neugier habe ich mal das Shema aus der Zeitschrift MOUNTAIBIKE ausgerechnet (bei der auch Arm-und Rumpflänge mit einbezogen werden), dabei kam einen Oberrohrlänge genau zwischen den BW-Maßen M und L heraus.

Ich habe bis jetzt ein Faunus in Größe M gefahren.

So wie ich das sehe (anhand der Tabelle in BW-Prospekt), können wir L oder M fahren. 



Peter


----------



## Nomercy (25. November 2003)

Den BW-Katalog hast Du ja, ich finde man kann mit den Angaben dort schon etwas anfangen. Hier noch mal für Interessierte:

Die Vorauswahl der Rahmenhöhe erfolgt wie üblich über die Innenbeinlänge (Messung mittels "Ritt auf dem Telefonbuch"):
* XS: Standardgröße: 160cm; Schritt: 70-81
* S: Standardgröße: 168cm; Schritt: 73-85
* M: Standardgröße: 177cm; Schritt: 77-91
* L: Standardgröße: 186cm; Schritt: 81-95
* XL: Standardgröße: 194cm; Schritt: 85-99

Eine geeignete Vorbaulänge wird über den Quotienten aus Körpergröße/Innenbeinlänge ermittelt:
* XS 90mm: 2,24 (kurze Beine)
* S 100mm: 2,2
* M 110mm: 2,16
* L 120 mm: 2,1
* XL 130mm: 2 (lange Beine)

Selbst habe ich noch mein bisheriges, gut passendes Bike als Referenz herangezogen. In den Grenzbereichen hilft dann Probieren, weitere Berechnungen oder auch etwas Phantasie. Ich selbst bin 176 (Schritt 80-82cm, je nach Telefonbuch ) und fahre Rahmen M und Vorbau M. Kenne aber auch Leute so groß wie ich, die L fahren. Deswegen rate ich Dir absolut zu "L". 

P.S.: Gruß an Lumix. Danke für den kleinen Exkurs.


----------



## Lumix (25. November 2003)

Hey, Carloz fährt mit 1,76cm Körpergröße ein Mercury Größe L !!!!

..siehe Link...


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?s=&postid=926354#post926354


Maile ihn doch mal an, evt. hat er einen Tipp am Start!!!!!

Peter


----------



## Eisenfaust (25. November 2003)

Seufz ...

So wie es aussieht, scheint für mich die Rahmengröße 'L' In Frage zu kommen. Die hat, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, einen Steurrohrtubus mit einer Länge von 140 mm? Mein jetziger Rahmen hat ein Steuerrohr mit etwas weniger als 130 mm Länge. Entsprechend ist meine Gabel abgelängt (O24U). Ich befürchte, da wird dann auch gleich eine neue Krone mit Gabelschaft fällig, denn meine Distanzhülsen kompensieren gerade mal 15 mm, das hieße, ich würde mit weniger als 5 mm Spacer fahren :-(
Schöne beschissene Welt! 

Gruß Eisenfaust


----------

